# Un site JurassicMac



## deadlocker (11 Mai 2002)

Dites, en voyant tout ça, ça me donne la furieuse envie de refaire un site sur Jurassics Mac, en incluant les macs 68Ko jusqu'aux 604e, Je dois d'abords finir la mise en place de quelques lignes de PHP sur mon site, mais si ça tente quelqu'un... Franchement, ce serait une riche idée, car je vois que ç intéresse beaucoup de gens de savoir comment occuper leur(s) vieu(x) mac(s)...

Allez, on se remue, qui veut être de la partie???

Je suis chauuuud!!!


----------



## bouilla (11 Mai 2002)

excellente idée !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ce qui serait bien c'est d'y integrer une petite partie domotique en français ègalement


----------



## vm (11 Mai 2002)

je suis en train de faire un site qui done les caracteristique de tout les mac


----------



## PipoCanaja (11 Mai 2002)

Si vous avez besoin d'aide, moi ca me branche !!


----------



## krigepouh (11 Mai 2002)

Que doit-on faire ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Demande nous !! Délègue ! Délègue quoi !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je peux aider comment ??

Allez pendant qu'on est chaud là !!


----------



## deadlocker (11 Mai 2002)

Je me penche sur le sujet demain...

Commencez à réfléchir à d'éventuelles parties...

Et si quelqu'un a des meilleurs bases que moi enPHP, ce serait le bienvenu, car je pense pouvoir m'occuper de ça, mais il me faudra trop de temps..


----------



## deadlocker (13 Mai 2002)

Alors voilà, j'ai fixé quelques thêmes principaux:

Quels utilisations peut-on faire d'un vieux mac?
Comment les remettre en état?
Comment les accélérer?
Quels sont les specs' ?

Qu'en pensez-vous?

D'autres idées?


----------



## PipoCanaja (13 Mai 2002)

Ca parait etre un tres bonne base.

Eventuellement donner une cotation a titre indicatif des machines. 

Et une rubique sur les OS alternatifs (on a vu recemment A/UX sur MacG, mais aussi NetBSD pour les 68k, Linux 68k, linuxPPC nubus, et linux PPC, pkoi pas BeOS si on trouve qqun qui a testé)

Dans les utilisations, prevoir une rubrique "A voir" contenant des infos sur les machines speciales (montage d'une electronique recente dans un vieux mac, par exemple)

Voila qques idées


----------



## LCT (13 Mai 2002)

Une rubrique vieux softs serait pas mal non plus.


----------



## bapts (13 Mai 2002)

Super, l'idee du site JurrassicMac !

On pourra aussi mettre un page avec un "Oldest Mac Contest" ou alors "Le concours de celui qui en a le plus"...(de vieux macs, bien sur). Bref, des trucs super drole, quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je deconne, mais ca me branche bien, si je peux participer, j'ai pas mal de vieux clous pour faire des tests (A/UX, c'etait moi)

Bapts


----------



## krigepouh (13 Mai 2002)

Ouais ! Ouais ! On pourra y mettre les photos de nos vieux Apple/Macs !! Genre le "Musée"


----------



## deadlocker (14 Mai 2002)

Super, je vois que êtes enthouiastes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, en regardant de plus près, il faudrait:

*Un bon logo (c'est pas le plus important  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
*Quelqu'un qui puisse faire du PHP, ou alors je m'occupe de tout, mais ce serait vraiment la merde, et long à tout faire, donc si personne ne se propose, on le voit pas arriver avant un bon bout de temps!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Des personnes qui s'occupent de chaque rubriques
(Ca aussi, on verra après)

En fait, il faut une bonne base, pour un site autonome:
Une bonne couche de PHP pour que n'importe quels rédacteurs puissent envoyer leur article à partir d'une Page web. Le tout s'index dans une base de donnée, et la page d'accès aux articles n'est en fait qu'une page en php qui lise les URL de la BDD

Les parties qui y seraient, ce serait:
- Les caractéristiques de tous les macs avec prix actuel
- Les utilisations qu'on peut en faire (classé par Mac)
- Les Bidouilles pour les accélérer (de l'overclock à l'ajout de cache) et contiendrait la rubrique "A voir" que proposait Philippe
- Comment les remettre en état (les systèmes pour chaques mac, ou les trouver, et les bons utilitaires)
- Une page pour les OS alternatifs (IL FAUT DES REDACTEURS POUR!)
- Des tests de vieilles Applis et Cie (Jeux+Utils)
- Des rubriques Sympas (Musée, et autres délires à préciser)
- Forum? Qui met en quetion le lien Eventuel entre le fuur site et Macgénération.

J'attends d'autres propositions, et on voit d'ici vendredi soir lesquelles on garde. Il faudrait des "permanences" pour les parties: "Les caractéristiques", "OS Alternatifs", "Tests". Le reste, je pense que chacun peut y mettre du sien, donc pas la peine d'y mettre de personnes fixes.

Alors on se bouge, et j'ai intérêt à être submergé de propositions!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , et d'engagements!

Moi, j'ai un DS de Maths demain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , alors il me faut une consolation!


----------



## fanfan (14 Mai 2002)

bonjour tout le monde.

venant juste de ressortir mon SE/30 (alias Droopy) du placard et attendant mon boitier etherprint pour relier droopy a Kenny (mon iMac DV+) ainsi que ma laserwriter II NT, je suis tombe sur cette idee qui me plait bien.

je suis pret a apporter mes contributions - modestes :
je suis actuellement graphiste print mais il y a quelques annees j'etais webmaster pour un intra/internet pour un centre hospitalier : je ne suis plus forcement a la pointe de la technologie mais je suis plein de bonne volonte et TRES motive par l'idee de faire ce site (j'y pensais aussi de mon cote mais l'union faisant la force...)
;o)

voili voila.

papouilles normandes a tous les macmaniacs


----------



## PipoCanaja (14 Mai 2002)

Voila un plan precis qui couvre bien le sujet.

Pour le PHP, je propose d'adopter un fonctiennement similaire a MacADSL (comme tu l'indiquais, tout est dans une BDD ). A voir donc si le systeme est OpenSource. ( http://www.macadsl.com  ). Parce que mes connaissances en PHP sont inexistantes ...

Personnelement, je suis assez interessé par la rubrique "OS Alternatifs". Si il y a d'autre amateurs ... Je suis dans ma periode "jouer avec les OS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "

Il reste quand meme une question importante peu abordée ... quelles solutions pour l'hebergement ... Des idées ?
Pour le forum, je suis d'avis de demander a MacG de s'associer (Soit en utilisant le leur, soit en remplacant le forum JurassicMac par un lien vers le nouveau). Je trouve qu'il est dommage d'avoir des forums qui se recoupent. L'ideal serait aussi d'avoir les memes Login...
Il reste donc à determiner les choix techniques ...

Voila pour le moment,

Bon DS


----------



## Jean-iMarc (15 Mai 2002)

comme macgé va bientôt avoir ses propres serveurs, ne serais-ce pas possible de trouver un terrain d'entente pour être sur leurs disques durs ...


----------



## krigepouh (15 Mai 2002)

Bon sinon pour commencer on peut aller sur un hébergeur gratuit genre MultimaniaLycos, çà nous permet de tester la chose (voir s'il y a beaucoup d'interressés, l'ergonomie etc) pour pas un sou, il sera toujours temps de déménager ensuite.

Moi c'est la solution que j'ai adoptée pour le site de notre guilde Diablo2 (voir le lien dans ma signature), je suis nul en PHP, mauvais en HTML, mais j'ai arpenté forums, web, bouquins et tout ce qui touche au PHP/HTML et j'ai pu mettre un site + forum (PHPBB 1.44) en ligne
Les news et les infos des membres de la guilde sont dans une BDD chez MMLycos (certains jours et à certaines heures c'est pas très véloce mais pour un début c'est OK.
Pour la redirection du site j'ai choisi le service de Ulimit.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?
a+


----------



## deadlocker (15 Mai 2002)

Je propose un hébergement chez Free, Forum de chez Macg (un lien dessus), et la redirection, pourquoi pas ulimit...

Voilà, bon, j'attends des approbation pour le programme présenté avant (les rubriques)...


----------



## krigepouh (15 Mai 2002)

Et si MacG refuse d'héberger le forum ??


----------



## deadlocker (16 Mai 2002)

Au pire on fait un forum phpb, mais de toute façon, j'attends la réponse de MacG (envoyé à contact@macg.co)...


----------



## krigepouh (16 Mai 2002)

Ok


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2002)

SALUT LES TOUS

Moi je vous propose les machines... il me reste en stock , à moi, un 8100/80 , je ne sais plus ou est la carte mére. un ci avec son superbe 21" couleur, un 475 peut etre deux, un 5500 225, un duo 230, un powerbook145b , ou kel est cet' ioiihjkhui d alim'...- et puis je crois un reste de 4400.

renaud krylatov


----------



## PipoCanaja (16 Mai 2002)

Il faut remettre tout ca en etat. C'est dommage, un ordi sans carte mere, ou un reste de 4400   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et un powerBook, meme vieux, ca reste un powerBook. Trouve la, cette GRé"'à!é"ç d'alim   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Si on a des tests a fairee sur ces machines, on te previens ...

[16 mai 2002 : message édité par PipoCanaja]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2002)

Salut à tous,

Je suis graphiste , et le projet m'interresse énormément .

Quelques création : http://test.c-klic.com/lapromenade  (en construction) , http://www.ax-clim.com 

Salut à tous , et bonne chance...

Mr iK Mac © since 1992


----------



## teo (16 Mai 2002)

J'ai un Classic, un LC 630 et un Motorola Starmax que je veux pas jeter non plus. Ca m'intéresse, comme utilisateur, et comme graphiste aussi.


----------



## melaure (17 Mai 2002)

En fait c'est un lowendmac à la Française que tu veux faire. Ce serait sympa !!!

Moi je garde mon LCII ainsi que mon Motorola Starmax 4000 qui est équipé au maximum de ce que l'on peut faire !!!!


----------



## deadlocker (17 Mai 2002)

Je m'y colle Samedi Après-midi

ik Mac, tu as fais quoi sur les sites que tu as proposé? l'interface, et le code HTML?


----------



## Snaypi (17 Mai 2002)

Votre projet me motive bcp!
Pour les serveur, pourquoi pas mettre le site derriere une ADSL ou un Cable avec un ... vieux mac comme serveur! Genre un PowerMAc de la serie 7000,8000 ou 9000! De toute facon ce genre de site n'aura certainement pas le meme traffic que Macgen et donc un bon vieux procc 604 avec un p'tit linux devrait s'en sortir. 
Ceci montrerait l'utilité encore possible de ces machines!

Si vous avez besoin d'aide je suis partant!


----------



## PipoCanaja (17 Mai 2002)

Le probleme de ce genre d'installation ,c'est la connection ADSL. c'est pas fait pour ca (sauf ceux qui ont l'ip fixe). Mais de toute facon, l'adsl est tres limite en bande passante Montante. 16k/s ca va vite etre limité. Deux personnes sur le site en meme temps, et ca comence a coincer ...

Puis laisser un machine tourner 24/24, il fau eviter quand la machine est dans votre chambre, sauf si c'est un cube.


----------



## deadlocker (17 Mai 2002)

Si des personnes sur T1 sont présentes....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ce serait assez marrant quand même! Si j'avais ce type de connexion, croyez bien que je participerais...


Mais pourquoi pas...


L'ADSL, je l'ai...


M'enfin, le Powercomp' est un vrai ventilo...


Bah, on fera des essais avec, et si la bande passante le permet, on pourrait acheter un serveur, un bon PowerMac 7500   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ou alors, on se prends un Vieux PPC, et on le met en boite.... on se fabrique notre propre cube avec un ventilo bien placé qui fait un minimum de bruit...

Mais on ne s'enflamme pas, faut d'abords mettre le site en place sur Free, après, on rêve...


----------



## PipoCanaja (17 Mai 2002)

Bon,

C'est vrai que le principe vaut le coup, mais je pense que c'est pas une solution a terme.
Mettons deja tout en place sur Free, comme tu l'as dit precedement, apres on avisera. Peut etre que dans leur extreme bonte, MacG acceptera de nous heberger comme sous partie de MacG, qui sait, on peut rever ...

Previens nous des que tu attaques les choess serieuses ...


----------



## fanfan (17 Mai 2002)

salut

qu'est ce que je peux faire pour aider ?
j'ai des connaissances en html, en base de donnees, un peu de php et de lasso (pour les bases filemaker).

je peux aussi faire du graphisme

je reste a dispo et surtout n'hesitez pas a me mailer

papouilles normandes


----------



## deadlocker (18 Mai 2002)

Bon, c'est demain queje m'attèle à la tâche, dès demain je vais envoyer à chacun de vous qui êtes motivés un mail ou un message privé de proposition d'embauche   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Bon, je vous fais suivre un maximum d'informations le plus tôt possible.


----------



## cham (18 Mai 2002)

Salut
A partir de la mi-juin, je peux vous traduire qq pages de sites anglais, s'il y a des faqs ou des choses de ce genre et si vous avez l'accord des sites en question (genre lowendmac).
A+


----------



## PipoCanaja (18 Mai 2002)

Une information a propos de l'hebergement. Je vais envoyer un mail a l'auteur de  http://www.aventure-apple.com/ . En effet, son site est hebergé par MacG. Je voudrais savoir sous quelles conditions. Des que nous aurons preparé et fait fonctionner le site sur un qquelconque hebergeur, on demandera a MacG si il y a possibilite pour un hebergement aux memes conditions que Aventure Apple.

Voila les nouvelles


----------



## deadlocker (18 Mai 2002)

Bon, j'ai totalement oublié de prévenir, mais heureusement que Pipeau me l'a fait rappeler:

MacG accepte de nous héberger...

Avant on fait un essai sur Free, ils nous donnent des conseils sur la mise en page, et tout et tout, et hop on est sur MacG...

Mais bon, on va faire des essais sur Free avant de faire le grand saut...

Et pis, faudra voir si c'est gratuit ou pas, Cyril n'a rien précisé, mais j'avais l'impression que ça l'était...

Je vais tacher de me renseigner, mais smtp.wanadoo.fr est en panne...


----------



## deadlocker (18 Mai 2002)

Je pars pour un formatage/ Réinstall système, donc, je vais pas être là un ptit moment, je suis de retour demain 14h00


----------



## PipoCanaja (18 Mai 2002)

Voila un excellent nouvelle. Merci MacG. Decidement qu'est ce qu'on ferait sans   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En effet, pour smtp.wanadoo.fr, c'est genant. J'ai eu du mal a envoyer mon Mail à AventureApple.com.

On a resolu les pb techniques. On va pouvoir passer au site lui meme des que tu auras fini de reformater


----------



## krigepouh (18 Mai 2002)

Un truc interressant serait les PA reservées aux Anciens Apple/Mac (PPC 601 max).


----------



## iXel (18 Mai 2002)

je suis pres egalement a vous aider quand vous en aurez besoin mais surtout pour les photos la je trouveraient plein de choses sinon connaissance en html et php et asp ouf........


----------



## deadlocker (18 Mai 2002)

Je suis dispo sur ICQ maintenant, 38331640

je vais de toute manière vous envoyer des mails...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2002)

Attention ! Ce mec est un dangereux malade qui crée des sites uniquement pour les abandonner après !
Meuh non je déconne mon fufu c'est une très bonne idée que tu as eu là, mais n'oublie pas de rendre ton site autonome passque je sais qu'au bout d'un moment ça va te lourder...


----------



## deadlocker (18 Mai 2002)

Voilà, un aperçu de la créature ICI !!!

v.0.02

Je ne vais pas vous indiquer toutes les màj, Mettez le en favoris


----------



## deadlocker (19 Mai 2002)

Un petit aperçu des futures version du site (http://deadlocker.free.fr)

0.5: Base de donnée crée
0.6: Mises à jour des anciennes parties pour la  nouvelle BDD
0.7: Nouvelles parties crées et adaptées
0.8: Page d'accueil avec edito en PHP3
0.9: Aperçu de l'interface
1.0: Le site avec tout au complet (par contre, il risque d'y avoir des bétas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Pour information, le site est en 0.03 (et oui, il y a un zéro avant le 3   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ),  mais je pense que d'ici lundi, on en sera à la 0.5, voire plus!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai envoyé pas mal de mails à tout le monde, je suis prèt à accueillir les réonses!


----------



## deadlocker (19 Mai 2002)

Une question:

le site s'appellera "Jurassique Mac" ou "Jurassic Mac"?

Moi je vote pour Jurassique


----------



## krigepouh (19 Mai 2002)

Jurassique


----------



## PipoCanaja (19 Mai 2002)

Moi, comme deadlocker le sait deja, je vote Jurassic.

Car de toute facon, les visiteurs ne pourront pas s'empecher de faire le rapprochement avec le film. Et puis le jeu de mots vient de la sinon, en toute rigeur il fuadrait faire 'Mac Jurassique' et pas 'Jurassique Mac'

Voila mon avis ...

Bon j'arrete   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   pas taper siouplait...


----------



## deadlocker (19 Mai 2002)

Avis aux graphistes

Voilà, il faudrait faire un Logo pour JurassiqueMac, avis aux créateurs et aux créatrices... Mailez moi vos trucs, ce serait bien sympas...


Merci d'avance!


----------



## deadlocker (19 Mai 2002)

Bon, je viens de modifier du code PHP, hélas, je peux pas le tester sachant que la BDD de Free n'a toujours pas été crée... Il ne me reste plus qu'à atttendre pour tester, sachant que j'ai rajouter pour la première fois la fonction where et que je sens que ça va pas marché du premier coup...


----------



## iXel (19 Mai 2002)

eh moi g pas recu de mail c pasque g quitte icq?deadlocker?


----------



## deadlocker (20 Mai 2002)

Ne t'inquiètes pas, c'est simplement que ton mail m'a été renvoyé, je retente le coup...


----------



## iXel (20 Mai 2002)

oui mais c pus simple par icq on a qu'a continue comme ca


----------



## deadlocker (21 Mai 2002)

Bon, la 0.5 est retardé j'ai un problème avec la fonstion where... et je pige pas pourquoi, faudra attendre que mes DS passent....


----------



## deadlocker (21 Mai 2002)

Free me casse les bonbons, j'ai enfin accès à la BDD, par contre l'accès FTP....

J'vaispéteruncablezevouspréviensalorsfaitespaslescons!!


----------



## iXel (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par deadlocker:
*Free me casse les bonbons, j'ai enfin accès à la BDD, par contre l'accès FTP....

J'vaispéteruncablezevouspréviensalorsfaitespaslescons!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
ne t'inquiete pas on est la au fait dead je crois que ton mail je l'ai pas recu caramail m'a gele mon compte


----------



## iXel (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par deadlocker:
*Bon, la 0.5 est retardé j'ai un problème avec la fonstion where... et je pige pas pourquoi, faudra attendre que mes DS passent....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
prends ton temps et ne t'en fait pas


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Mai 2002)

Moi je suis partant aussi.
J'ai pas le droit de donner l'URL de mon site pour que vous puissiez le voir (Underground). Je suis certainement pas au top mais j'ai de bons outils Flash 5, Ultradev 4...
Comme point de départ : http://www.platinium.fr/apple 
Ce site est ENORME


----------



## deadlocker (23 Mai 2002)

v. 0.4.5 released!

Au sommaire, une BDD bien intégrée, toutes les parties on leur table, bref, le gros du boulot dans ce domaine est fait!

Qu'est-ce qu'il faut pour la 0.5 ? Je vais intégrer un formulaire pour chaque parties... 

Ensuite, il ne manquera plus que des motivés pour les remplir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous contacterai par e-mail pour m'aider à l'introduction du contenu, c'est bien beau d'avoir des bases, il faut maintenant des données!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ne soyez pas avares de conseils ou d'idées! 

Allez, il va falloir l'aide de tous pour remplir ce site, je terminerai ce post par une phrase célèbre:

"Macintoshiens de tous les pays, UNISSEZ-VOUS!"

Oups, je m'enflamme là


----------



## iXel (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Premier sur le Mac:
*Moi je suis partant aussi.
J'ai pas le droit de donner l'URL de mon site pour que vous puissiez le voir (Underground). Je suis certainement pas au top mais j'ai de bons outils Flash 5, Ultradev 4...
Comme point de départ : http://www.platinium.fr/apple 
Ce site est ENORME*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bravo pour ton site c  exemple


----------



## bapts (25 Mai 2002)

je viens d'avoir une idee supplementaire. On pourrait proposer au gars qui fait le logiciel MacTracker de franciser son logiciel. bon, pour ca il faut qq programmeurs dans l'equipe, mais ca peut se trouver.

A part ca je viens d'agrandir ma collection de vieux clous par : 1 SE, 1 SE/30, 1 ecran double A4, 1 ecran A4 vertical et 2 15" HiRes RGB Display (il faut que je les teste avant, mais j'ai confiance)

A+
Bapts


----------



## krigepouh (25 Mai 2002)

Dis moi Bapts tu as l'esprit collectionneur comme moi on dirait
Sais-tu où je peux trouver/faire fabriquer une alim' pour un Apple //c que je viens d'acheter ??

a+


----------



## bapts (25 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par krigepouh:
*Dis moi Bapts tu as l'esprit collectionneur comme moi on dirait
Sais-tu où je peux trouver/faire fabriquer une alim' pour un Apple //c que je viens d'acheter ??

a+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>







 eh ben non... je ne sais pas

Desole...


----------



## deadlocker (25 Mai 2002)

Je t'invite à faire une recherche sur: http://kArchive.info.apple.com/ 

En regardant rapidos, je t'ai trouvé ça, comme ça tu pourras faire ton propre adaptateur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=1814 


Au fait, je vois plus personne sur ICQ, vous m'avez tous mis sur votre invisible?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous rapelle qu'il va falloir des motivés d'ici peu!


----------



## bapts (25 Mai 2002)

Et hop ! encore une piece a ma collec. : 
1 laserwriter IIg (celle avec le port ethernet, s'il vous plait!)

Et tout ca gratos ! (vive la benne en bas de mon labo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Bapts


----------



## PipoCanaja (25 Mai 2002)

Moi je vais vider une salle ou il y a qques macs entreposés ( des SE / classic /plus majoritairement j'ai pas pu voir en detail !!)
On va prendre ca avec un copain Mercredi

Si vous avez besoin de pieces pour ce type de machines, dites toujours, on pourra peut etre trouver votre bonheur (via mail privé). Parce que je pense qu'on pourra pas tout prendre. (le reste ira a la ... c'est triste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

[24 mai 2002 : message édité par PipoCanaja]


----------



## deadlocker (25 Mai 2002)

Bordellllllllll

Je veux la même!

M'enfin, ça me fait marrer aussi, le nombre d'organisations (mairies, sociétés ...) qui jettent du matos en bonne état...

Moi aussi, j'ai récupérer des macs gratuits, mais par soucis d'anonymat...


----------



## PipoCanaja (28 Mai 2002)

Je vais voir ca demain, mais j'ai un mauvais pressentiment. Je suis passé devant la saale qui etait vide ce matien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. J'espere que c'est juste un deplacement ...

to be continued


----------



## deadlocker (31 Mai 2002)

Voilà, pas de nouvelles releases, ça stagne depuis la dernière, mais j n'ai pas eu le temps... Or, j'ai plus de DS, et les 3 derniers, je les ai réussi, donc je m'occupe du site Samedi après-midi...


----------



## PipoCanaja (31 Mai 2002)

Au fait, mauvaise moisson mercredi ... juste 5 macPlus en etat plus que discutable, sans clavier ... Je les ai laissés a leur triste mort ...


----------



## deadlocker (2 Juin 2002)

Pandasan ayant beaucoup de boulot, si quelqu'un pouvais faire une maquette d'interface graphique pour le site...


Là je suis en train, mais il va me falloir du temps


----------



## deadlocker (3 Juin 2002)

Pandasan nous a préparé une maquette...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai hâte de la voir...

Au fait, zetes plus enthousiastes?


----------



## PipoCanaja (3 Juin 2002)

Pour moi, comme tu le sais, je manque de temps ... Mais des que je me suis debarassé de mes exams, je reviens a l'attaque


----------



## deadlocker (5 Juin 2002)

Ce n'eds pas une interface graphique, c'est du texte pour l'instant... Tu crois quand même pas qu'on va laisser ça comme ça?


Pandasan doit d'en occuper, une maquette va bientot arriver, mais si tu veux en faire une en parallèle... En mettant que les liens, c'est bon, je m'occuperai de l'incrustation du php..


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juin 2002)

Moi, j'attends que quelqu'un s'occupe de l'innterface parce qu'elle est franchement pourrie (je veux bien le faire).
Par contre, comme je capte rien au PHP, si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ...
En plus, mon conseil de classe est passé, donc je peux taffer à fond sur l'ordi


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juin 2002)

Moi je veux bien, ça pourrait permettre aux visiteurs de choisir leur interface préférée parmi plusieurs (si quelques personnes s'y mettent) mais il faudrait que quelqu'un crée un script qui mémorise les préférences du visiteur par cookie.


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juin 2002)

PS : je peux passer des photos de mes vieux Macs.
Ils sont tous dans la signature sauf le 9500, mais bon, je pense que c surtout le Duo qui t'intéressera.


----------



## deadlocker (17 Juillet 2002)

Désolé à tous pour mon manque d'informations depuis tout ce temps... Bac FR, révisions, semaine de vacacne, et ma boiboite , ben j'ai pas pu gérer le site... Je m'y remet donc.. Snaypi s'occupe de l'interface, et moi du PhP.. il a proposé une version html de transition, sachant que je m'en vois pas mal avec le PhP... Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

C'est quoi l'utilité de ta "boiboite" ?


----------



## deadlocker (17 Juillet 2002)

Regardes là /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

L'intérêt Je ne sais pas si tu connais le boucan que fait un powercomputing, mais c'est quelque-chose....

Alors c'est une sourdine à Powercenter.... En plus, ça transforme mon boitier desktop en format tour... C'est même sur roulettes... la classe! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif 

Voilà, donc c'est pour occuper mes vacances, et pour pouvoir dormir avec elle allumée (dur, dur le célibat /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ).....



Pour mon serveur carracho  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## mad'doc (19 Août 2002)

J'ai un performa 630 en état de marche et un 6300 qui attend une alim. neuve. (D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un à ça dans ses placards...)
Je suis partant pour une contribution au site en fonction de mes déplacements.
Je vais me renseigner mais il existe un logiciel qui permet d'éditer des articles sur un même site par différentes personnes. Je fouille dans mes archives et on voit ça. Ce serait peut-être moins prise de tête. A voir car je ne connais pas du tout le PHP.
@+


----------



## melmor (22 Août 2002)

j'ai un mac 2+ et surtout un macintosh portable (qui marche plus tout à fait mais qui est réparable...)


----------



## mad'doc (10 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mad'doc:</font><hr />* J'ai un performa 630 en état de marche et un 6300 qui attend une alim. neuve. (D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un à ça dans ses placards...)
Je suis partant pour une contribution au site en fonction de mes déplacements.
Je vais me renseigner mais il existe un logiciel qui permet d'éditer des articles sur un même site par différentes personnes. Je fouille dans mes archives et on voit ça. Ce serait peut-être moins prise de tête. A voir car je ne connais pas du tout le PHP.
@+    *<hr /></blockquote>

Désolé mais impossible de remettre la main sur l'article concernant ce logiciel.
Mais pour la contribution, ça tient toujours.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2002)

Bonjour,
Je trouve cette idée géniale, j'arrive un peu tard mais bon...J'ai un Apple IIgs (mes débuts sur mac...snif snif, un Apple IIc et IIe (voir si ils sont en état!) et un LC dans les placards et beaucoup de logiciels sur disquette 5 1/4 ;-)
Si je peu vous aidez...
g.jorand@free.fr


----------



## mad'doc (3 Décembre 2002)

Les vacances ont-elles eu raison de la motivation générale ?


----------



## Macthieu (17 Décembre 2003)

Je serais pret a y contribuer même si je ne conais rien en création de site web


----------



## mad'doc (17 Décembre 2003)

Si la base du site est bien faite, tu n'auras pas besoin de connaître le HTML ou le PHP pour y contribuer mais seulement envoyer ton article par une interface. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis en train de faire ce genre de chose (sans photo, juste des News) pour un site perso que je devrais ouvrir bientôt.


----------



## Macthieu (17 Décembre 2003)

Où puis-je commencer sans me casser les dents??


----------



## mad'doc (17 Décembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> Où puis-je commencer sans me casser les dents??


A faire du HTML ?


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (17 Décembre 2003)

Moi je suis à 100% pour se project, mais le plus digne serais d'acheter jurassicmac.com

je peux le faire avec en plus un serveur de 1'000 mo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On pourais y mettre tout les anciens softe et divers programmes, les jeux (Maxi et autre ) et des tutorielles.

je peux m'occuper du graphisme et de l'estetique du site mais pour le PHP demandé à quelque'un d'autre,...




Alors pour le nom de domaine ?


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (17 Décembre 2003)

verification faite le nom de domaine *jurassicmac.com* est disponible

Je l'achettes ?


----------



## cham (18 Décembre 2003)

Solvovmazeltov a dit:
			
		

> verification faite le nom de domaine *jurassicmac.com* est disponible
> 
> Je l'achettes ?



jurassicmac ?
jurassicmac*s* ?
.com, .fr, .org ? .com c'est plus connu mais pourquoi quelque chose de "commercial" ?
.eu ça n'existera jamais ?


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Décembre 2003)

De toute façon il vaut mieux d'abord créer au moins une maquette (à héberger chez Free par ex) avant de se lancer dans l'achat.


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (18 Décembre 2003)

Ca existe .eu  ???

mais si on fait autre que .com .org ou .net il faut payer des frais suplémentaire et si j'achette déja un .com sa vas me faire 70 

Pour le payement quelqu'un est d'accore de contribué avec moi ?
Car je doit encore payer mon G5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si on est 6 à payer sa fait plus que 11  chaqu'un sa ne serais pas cher er au moin je ne paye pas tout. Pour information c'est 70 jusqu'au 31 dèc après sa remonte à 120 

Alors décidons nous vite


----------



## mad'doc (18 Décembre 2003)

J'ai déjà des comptes chez Free, je peux en ajouter un si besoin. (Attention au délais: très long chez Free)
Je connais un peu le PHP puisque je m'y mets petit à petit en rafaisant mon site dans ce langage.
Comme le dit Dark Templar, il serait plus judicieux de s'essayer chez free avant toute chose, surtout de déposer un nom de domaine pour rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Personnellement, j'ai du temps en ce moment, je peux participer à la partie HTML/PHP. (Le graphisme n'est pas mon truc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Et j'ai encore des vieux Macs pour faire des tests au besoin.


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (18 Décembre 2003)

Donc pas de serveur pour le moment ?

D'un coter c'est vrais mieux vaut faire ube maquette mais d'un autre il y a cette offre de 70 qu lieu de 120 qui est asser alechante. Et sa vaudreais la peine je trouve surtout que cette entreprise qui heberge est vraiment pro et en une journer on à un serveur et des outils et plien de chose (j'ai déjà fais des site sur leur serveur)


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Décembre 2003)

Pareil que Mad'doc (on a à peu près le même niveau en PHP), faut pas compter sur moi pour le graphisme.


----------



## mad'doc (18 Décembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pareil que Mad'doc (on a à peu près le même niveau en PHP), faut pas compter sur moi pour le graphisme.


[mode hors-sujet pour l'instant ON]
Au fait, j'ai découvert (depuis le temps) que l'upload FTP et les session PHP ne sont pas acceptées chez Free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On pouvait toujours se casser la tête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[mode hors-sujet pour l'instant OFF]


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (18 Décembre 2003)

Alors on fait comme sa, je fais le graphisme vous le transmette sous peux et vous vous occupez de la programation, ok ?

Pour le contenu j'ai pas mal de truc surtout des programmes

on pourais proposer un biblioteque de programme, on aurais le droit de proposer par exemple Adobe illustrator 4 ? Il est introuvable est c'est donc avent tout pour rendre service, sa serais legal ?


----------



## mad'doc (18 Décembre 2003)

Solvovmazeltov a dit:
			
		

> on pourais proposer un biblioteque de programme, on aurais le droit de proposer par exemple Adobe illustrator 4 ? Il est introuvable est c'est donc avent tout pour rendre service, sa serais legal ?


Il faudra contacter les sociétés (pour celles qui existent encore) pour savoir si ce que l'on peut faire ou pas.
Dans le cas où les sociétés ont disparues, il faudra (re)lire la licence fournie avec les softs...


----------



## Macthieu (18 Décembre 2003)

j'ai commencer un peu à apprendre le html. Je vais essayer de faire au moins la base sans l'interface graphique.


----------



## Macthieu (18 Décembre 2003)

J'ai mis quelque pages html sur mon site pour voir ce que ca donne.
Ca semble marché
le voici  mac jurassique


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (18 Décembre 2003)

Je te propose plustôt de mettre ta contribution dans la redaction, car pour la programmation sa sera bcp plus compliquer et il te fauderais min 1 ans d'experience pour pouvoire faire tenire mon intereface graphique du site sens que sa plamte tout le temps. Esseille d'abort de te familliariser avec des outitls tels que Adobe GoLive (le meilleur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) ou Dreamweaver

Bon quand j'aurais fini le design je vous l'envoye sous forme de dossier avec un dossier images un pour les pages et un index avec la mis en page déja fait. Si vous vouler avoire des exemples de sites que j'ai déjà fait aller ici:

www.meta-production.t2u.com
www.planchette.ch/meta/gagart

Juste, je vous envoyez le tout avec des frames ou en une pages Html et vous ete sur de pouvoire y incruster des echo PHP et des requettes


----------



## mad'doc (18 Décembre 2003)

Il va falloir définir rapidement les principaux intervenants, les diverses tâches, un charte générale du site (graphisme, couleurs, rubriques, contenu) et si tout le monde peut ajouter ou non un article (dans ce cas, il faut des modérateurs...)
Il faudrait peut-être se faire une "réunion" iChat pour que tout le monde puisse apporter des éléments en temps réel puis définir qui fait quoi et comment


----------



## Macthieu (18 Décembre 2003)

Solvovmazeltov: Aucun problème pour que tu puisse monter le site.
Je m'apperçois que c'est beaucoup plus complexe que je l'aurais cru 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je serais partant pour faire une réunion ichat ou icq quand vous voulez


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (18 Décembre 2003)

Bon là je suis sous Os 9 donc je préfère ICQ,..
On se donne rendez vous à quel heure ?


----------



## Macthieu (18 Décembre 2003)

il faudrait s'échanger les # de icq pour communiquer


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (18 Décembre 2003)

le mien 272493038

on se vois se soire ? ok ?


----------



## Macthieu (18 Décembre 2003)

pas de problème.

et toi Mad'doc???


----------



## mad'doc (18 Décembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> pas de problème.
> 
> et toi Mad'doc???








 je ne sais plus... c'est sur mon iMac et là, je n'ai que mon PC à portée de main 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai juste AIM (compatible iChat) installé sur ce p***** de PC !


----------



## mad'doc (18 Décembre 2003)

Solvovmazeltov a dit:
			
		

> Bon là je suis sous Os 9 donc je préfère ICQ,..
> On se donne rendez vous à quel heure ?


Tu peux télécharger AIM, ça marchait très bien sur mon OS 9, même en connexion vocale


----------



## mad'doc (18 Décembre 2003)

je télécharge ICQ et je vous envoie mon n°


----------



## Macthieu (18 Décembre 2003)

Je suppose qu'on pourrait surement se parler demain


----------



## mad'doc (18 Décembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose qu'on pourrait surement se parler demain


mon n° ICQ est: 198950268 et le tiens, Macthieu ?


----------



## Macthieu (18 Décembre 2003)

mon numéros est le 171522561


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

Dis donc Solvovmazeltov on attend toujours tes dessins nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu ne veux plus nous les montrer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on ne t'as pas découragé au moins?


----------



## mad'doc (19 Décembre 2003)

Pour les news:
- Solvovmazeltov nous envoie une maquette du site à la fin de la semaine,
- Je vais créer un espace chez Free (attention au délais...) pour héberger le "site test".
On aura peut-être aussi besoin de compétences en PHP (au cas où je câle sur des points 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ou au moins des conseils...


----------



## Macthieu (19 Décembre 2003)

j'ai mis un post dans développement web pour demander de l'aide
dark templer semble vouloir nous aider


----------



## mad'doc (19 Décembre 2003)

Pour mon n° ICQ, je préfère prendre l'ancien: 15674130
J'ai déjà mes contacts sur ce n°.
Merci de changer de votre côté et désolé pour le dérangement


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Décembre 2003)

Vous voudriez pas plutôt utiliser AIM ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'utilisation du php permettrai que certains créent l'architecture + une interface d'administration (ajout d'articles) et que d'autres, même sans connaissances puissent rajouter les articles.


----------



## mad'doc (20 Décembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Vous voudriez pas plutôt utiliser AIM ?


On discute sur iChat (et AIM quand je suis sur PéCé) avec Macthieu maintenant.


----------



## Macthieu (21 Décembre 2003)

le seul contact que j'ai sur aim est maddoc

tandis que Solvovmazeltov est encore sur mac os 9.
on a pu essayer netfone jeudi dernier.Mais on communique surtout avec icq


----------



## Macthieu (21 Décembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Vous voudriez pas plutôt utiliser AIM ?



Quel est ton surnom dans ichat??


----------



## mad'doc (22 Décembre 2003)

*A méditer:*
Le système de site Internet avec des News et/ou articles de différents auteurs est déjà éxistant:
- http://www.spip.net/ 
- http://www.phpnuke-fr.com/ 
A priori, je serai plutôt tenté de tester http://www.spip.net/ qui me paraît moins "fermé" que PHP-Nuke.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Ne serait-ce pas plus simple et plus rapide à mettre en oeuvre plutôt que de se lancer dans la programmation du site complet en PHP ?


----------



## mad'doc (22 Décembre 2003)

Dis-nous où tu en es Solvovmazeltov, nous sommes impatients...


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (24 Décembre 2003)

Voila à quoi sa pourais ressembler :


----------



## mad'doc (27 Décembre 2003)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, le projet avance petit à petit:
Nous avons trouvé un système d'édition d'article qui va simplifier les choses: on n'aura pas besoin de faire le site complet en PHP =&gt; Gain de temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nous testons encore ce système et il faudra l'adapter à notre maquette du site (en cours de réalisation)
Les fêtes de fin d'années ont pour effet de ralentir la progression mais nous sommes confiants de pouvoir mettre officiellement en ligne bientôt.
Donc si vous voulez contribuer en faisant des articles sur les vieux Macs, les OS alternatifs, les logiciels (commerciaux, Freeware, Shareware) pour les systèmes antérieurs à OS X ou tout simplement nous faire part de votre expérience de cette époque, préarez-vous, vous pourrez bientôt les mettre en ligne.


----------



## Macthieu (8 Janvier 2004)

l'interface graphique du site achève bientôt.Nous sommes actuellement peu nombreux pour le site, il nous faudra des rédacteur pour pouvoir garnir le site en article de tout genre, test de logiciel ou d'ordinateur. Si ça vous tente, juste laissé un message ici et on vous contactera.


----------



## Macthieu (11 Janvier 2004)

Alors??

il n'y a personne pour nous aider??


----------



## mad'doc (12 Janvier 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> Alors??
> 
> il n'y a personne pour nous aider??


J'espère que les motivés d'il y a un peu plus d'un an ne sont pas déçus à tout jamais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il y en avait des volontaires en 2002


----------



## mad'doc (12 Janvier 2004)

Sympa MacG, ils nous donnent un bon coup de main




Merci à MacG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En espérant que ça porte ses fruits...


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Janvier 2004)

S'cusez moi pour la question con, mais c'est qui André ?


----------



## Macthieu (13 Janvier 2004)

c'est l'adresse de courriel de mon père. Je me suis fourvoyer d'adresse quand j'ai envoyer ma demande de news.


----------



## Luc G (13 Janvier 2004)

Je ne me suis pas encore proposé pour vous aider. En fait, je souhaite le faire, mais, me connaissant, je ne suis pas encore certain de me mettre pour de bon au boulot, d'où ma retenue initiale, je ne voudrais pas faire des promesses que je ne suis pas sûr de tenir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, si vous avez déjà des idées de sujets, pourriez-vous déjà en dire un mot : peut-être que ça me motiverait pour bouger un peu, en attendant que j'ai le courage de réfléchir tout seul comme un grand à ce que je peux faire.

En espérant pouvoir vous soutenir bientôt autrement que moralement


----------



## mad'doc (13 Janvier 2004)

Comme je le disais dans ce post, nous en sommes encore dans la partie "technique" du site, à savoir, la mise en forme des pages et l'interface graphique.
Pour l'instant, c'est Macthieu qui a reçu des réponses pour des rédacteurs mais je crois qu'il y en a 2 (plus toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
De notre côté, nous sommes suffisemment occupés par le site en lui-même donc nous ne pouvons pas faire de contenu.
Ce qui veut dire que tous les sujets sont ouverts:
- Articles sur les machines estampillées de la pomme multicolore,
- Articles sur les OS Apple et les alternatifs (peut-être excepté BeOS où nous avons déjà deux personnes mais il est possible de travailler en commun sur un même article avec la solution que nous utilisons),
- Articles sur les softs et/ou les jeux,
- Articles à proposer (par exemple: mise en réseau de 2 Macs ou plus, etc...)
Bref tout ce qui concerne les vieux Macs (de l'Apple I au G3 beige), les OS jusqu'à 9.1 et les softs qui tournent sur ces OS.
Du boulot en perspective !
Si tu veux proposer un ou plusieurs sujets, passe par le mail perso de Macthieu ou de moi-même.
Avis aux amateurs


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Janvier 2004)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui veut dire que tous les sujets sont ouverts:
> - Articles sur les machines estampillées de la pomme multicolore,


Oui, c'est une bonne définition, après c'est trop récent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre, les clone ne sont pas à oublier


----------



## mad'doc (14 Janvier 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, les clone ne sont pas à oublier


Exact !
Et même une place tout particulière


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (14 Janvier 2004)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Exact !
> Et même une place tout particulière



D'ailleurs je garde précieusement mon Starmax 4000 !!! Quand au deuxième Starmax 4000 je n'ai pas encore décidé.

Je vais essayer de lui faire de la place ...


P.S. : j'aurais pas gagné une étoile ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 500 posts Jurassics ça se fête !!!


----------



## mad'doc (28 Janvier 2004)

*Appel aux MacUsers:*
Nous recherchons un logo pour notre site.
Donc nous cherchons une âme charitable pour nous réaliser un logo.
Vous pouvez me contacter par message privé.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Macthieu (28 Janvier 2004)

Mikimya voudrait bien le faire


----------



## Macthieu (1 Février 2004)

est ce qu'il y a d'autre volontaires pour les articles et les logos??


----------



## kamkil (8 Février 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> est ce qu'il y a d'autre volontaires pour les articles et les logos??



OUI!!!!

Franchement ca m'intéresserait grave même si j'ai pas un temps illimité à y consacré :rool:

J'ai pas lu tout le thread (manque de temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais je pensais qu'il serait cool que ca ratisse large, genre qu'on ait également tous les périphériques et accessoires apple et une chtite section consacré à l'histoire de la pomme avec tous les ads et les goodies aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bref, faut prendre contact avec qui déjà pour aider?


----------



## mad'doc (9 Février 2004)

Et bien soit Macthieu, soit moi


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (9 Février 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas lu tout le thread (manque de temps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Façon the apple museum ?


----------



## Macthieu (14 Février 2004)

je fais mon 500 post ici. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Ca va ressembler a ce site. On va décrire les ordinateurs jusqu'au g3 beige en plus de faire des articles sur des logiciels et des bidouilles


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Février 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> je fais mon 500 post ici.


Et moi mon 9500ème


----------



## mad'doc (26 Février 2004)

*Je relance l'appel à contribution !*
En effet, un seul membre nous a fait un article (qu'il en soit très remercié) sur notre site qui en contient... seulement 2 pour l'instant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De notre côté, il nous reste des détails à régler au niveau de l'interface et le choix du logo avant de nous consacrer à notre tour à la rédaction d'articles.


----------



## Guido (8 Mars 2004)

Le projet m'amuse. Dans quelques semaines, j'espère avoir des pièces pour relancer mon intéré sur mes vieux mac (Performa5200 et 2 PM6100). Dans un premier temps, m'intéresser au 6100. Je préparerais des photo et des textes sur ce que je leur fais.
@+


----------



## FdeB (8 Mars 2004)

Je pense que vous devriez definir une ligne éditoriale pour attirer des contributeurs... Quel est votre projet ? Si c'est faire un Xe site qui liste tout les modèles de mac ayant existé. Il y en a déjà plein, et je ne suis pas certain que cela soit en soi suffisant. vous devez trouver ce que les autres n'ont pas encore fait si vous voulez aussi des lecteurs... !


----------



## mad'doc (8 Mars 2004)

FdeB a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que vous devriez definir une ligne éditoriale pour attirer des contributeurs... Quel est votre projet ? Si c'est faire un Xe site qui liste tout les modèles de mac ayant existé. Il y en a déjà plein, et je ne suis pas certain que cela soit en soi suffisant. vous devez trouver ce que les autres n'ont pas encore fait si vous voulez aussi des lecteurs... !


As-tu lu tout le sujet ?
Nous voulons faire un site avec tout ce qui peut fonctionner sur les Macs avec la pomme multicolore, que ce soit en soft ou en hard.
Si on veut faire un site général sur les anciennes machines Apple et tout ce qui tourne dessus, il faut que nous fassions aussi des articles sur ces machines, ce qui permettra d'avoir une vue d'ensemble sur le sujet. Nous ne voulons pas non-plus refaire ce qui a déjà été fait comme les fiches d'Histoire d'Apple, là n'est pas notre but.
Ceux qui sont inscrits comme rédacteur sur notre site peuvent voir les différentes rubriques et sous rubriques que nous souhaiterons aborder sachant que ça peut évoluer en fonction des articles que nous recevrons ou de la demande des visiteurs.
Aussi, nous allons reprendre l'interface du site donc nous avons du travail de notre côté et nous retardons à chaque fois le travail de rédaction...

Par contre, en lisant ton post, je pense que tu dois avoir des idées sur le sujet, donc pourquoi ne pas les proposer ?
Tu peux les ajouter ici-même ou sinon, contacte-moi par MP


----------



## mad'doc (8 Mars 2004)

Pour l'instant, les rubriques et sous rubriques définies sont les suivantes:





Depuis cette copie d'écran, j'ai ajouté 2 sous rubriques: Linux 68k et Linux PPC.

Avis aux rédacteurs


----------



## mad'doc (27 Mars 2004)

Les nouvelles du site JurassicMac.com:
- L'interface doit changer, nous attendons après le graphiste,
- Nous pensons avoir trouvé le logo définitif, mais chut ! ce sera la surprise quand nous aurons installé la nouvelle interface,
- Les articles arrivent petit à petit, ça se remplit lentement mais sûrement,
- Nous recherchons toujours des rédacteurs pour faire des articles de tout genre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A vos claviers


----------



## mad'doc (13 Juillet 2004)

Je profite des vacances scolaires pour relancer mon appel concernant les articles...
En espérant avoir plus de réussites que les fois précédentes.  

Je peux aussi vous dire que la nouvelle interface sera bientôt prête


----------



## mad'doc (11 Octobre 2004)

Je profite de faire mon 1000ème post pour relancer les volontaires...


----------



## mad'doc (16 Octobre 2004)

Changements en cours...


----------



## Guido (16 Octobre 2004)

Je ne sais pas si c'est bon pour toi, j'ai dû bidouiller mon 5400 pour corriger la géométrie de l'écran, j'ai du essayer de faire un cable 'display adjustment'. J'y suis partiellement parvenu. Je cherche encore des infos à ce sujet, car je pense qu'il y a peut être d'autre performa malades comme le mien de déformite aigue. Mais comme la bidouille n'est pas au point, je ne t'en ai pas parlé, cela tiens plus du topic de macbidouille.com que d'un article dans un site...
Mais si tu veux, je peux éventuellement faire quelques chose. 

Mieux la page d'accueil.


----------



## mad'doc (16 Octobre 2004)

Guido a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si c'est bon pour toi, j'ai dû bidouiller mon 5400 pour corriger la géométrie de l'écran, j'ai du essayer de faire un cable 'display adjustment'. J'y suis partiellement parvenu. Je cherche encore des infos à ce sujet, car je pense qu'il y a peut être d'autre performa malades comme le mien de déformite aigue. Mais comme la bidouille n'est pas au point, je ne t'en ai pas parlé, cela tiens plus du topic de macbidouille.com que d'un article dans un site...
> Mais si tu veux, je peux éventuellement faire quelques chose.


Le mieux serait d'attendre que ça marche, non ?




			
				Guido a dit:
			
		

> Mieux la page d'accueil.


Seulement la page d'accueil ?


----------



## Guido (16 Octobre 2004)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Le mieux serait d'attendre que ça marche, non ?
> 
> 
> Seulement la page d'accueil ?



 
L'aspect du site et la navigabilité. Pour moi, c'est un tout. C'est juste dommage de ne pas trouver plus de contributeurs. Je pense que les gens qui utilisent les jurassics pensent que ce qu'ils font est trop modeste pour mériter d'en parler. 

Pour ma bidouille, j'ai bien peur de ne jamais pouvoir la fournir complète, même si j'ai pû rerégler l'affichage, le problème, c'est que je ne parviens pas à refaire la manip' à coup sûr.


----------



## mad'doc (12 Novembre 2004)

Sur JurassicMac.com, il est maintenant possible de voir directement les titres des 6 derniers sujets de ce forum (Jurassic Macs de MacGeneration)

Et nous recherchons toujours des contributeurs qui peuvent s'inscrirent automatiquement sur la page des Contacts.


----------



## mad'doc (25 Septembre 2005)

Le site JurassicMac.com a définitivement fermé ses portes aujourdhui.
Merci à tous ceux qui ont contribué et aux visiteurs.


----------



## Paul (25 Septembre 2005)

Je découvre ce post seulement aujourd'hui, le jour de la fermeture.... 
N'y a t'il plus aucun espoir de revoir jurassicmac ? 
Aucune version statique prévue, de repreneurs ?


----------



## mad'doc (25 Septembre 2005)

Dans sa version telle qu'elle était, JurassicMac.com ne sera plus.
Les auteurs des articles sont libres de les publier où bon leur semble.
Pour ma part, je n'ai plus envie de poursuivre cet "échec" puisque le site était en pleine léthargie depuis plusieurs mois.
Et ce n'est pas faute d'avoir fait appel aux contributions  (cf. ce sujet)

Pour ma part, la lettre de résiliation chez l'hébergeur part cette semaine et le site sera définitivement supprimé fin janvier 2006.

Si besoin, et avec accord des auteurs, je pourrai faire des fichiers pdf des articles et le mettre librement au téléchargement.

Et si quelqu'un veut reprendre la suite, je suis ouvert à toute propposition


----------



## gwena (26 Septembre 2005)

la petite mascotte était bien sympa en tout cas, qui l'avait faite?


----------



## mad'doc (26 Septembre 2005)

C'est baax


----------



## clampin (27 Septembre 2005)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Le site JurassicMac.com a définitivement fermé ses portes aujourdhui.
> Merci à tous ceux qui ont contribué et aux visiteurs.




Je découvre aussi aujourd'hui ce post.... dommage un site qui ferme


----------



## Superparati (1 Octobre 2005)

carement moi aussi je le decouvre que aujourd'hui!! bouu c'est vraiment dommage :sleep:  :rose:


----------

